# how fast do red belly piranhas grow?



## Joga Bonito

:laugh: how fast do red belly piranhas grow? is it 1 inch per month or 1inch per year and at what size do they stop growing. what is the L X W X H of a full grown red belly.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

They will grow at about an inch a month until they hit about 5-6" and then they start to really slow down. My reds are at about that size now and have really slowed down in growth a lot. Up until that point though they really seem to explode and sometimes it seems like you can practically tell a day to day difference.


----------



## Guest

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> They will grow at about an inch a month until they hit about 5-6" and then they start to really slow down. My reds are at about that size now and have really slowed down in growth a lot. Up until that point though they really seem to explode and sometimes it seems like you can practically tell a day to day difference.










Yep as fast as that!! Serra's are slower in growth but expect a quick bbom with Natts!


----------



## carisma02uk

yes you can tell the difference in the fish sometimes.

they will max at around 12'' but not many reach that in a aquarium enviroment, they could reach up to 3'' wide and 5-6'' tall

but you never know they may be smaller or bigger.

if you want big p's dont feed goldfish, or anything in the goldfish family.


----------



## dutchfrompredator

i swear my little redbelly has tripled in size over the past few months. i got him at about three inches and now he's pushing five easy.


----------



## killerbee

here's a timeline for you: (by NIKE)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Killer, thats a great thread by Nike...Dutch...expect your red belly's to be at around 8" on there one year anniversary with you.


----------

